# What happened to thread on making your own reflectors?



## DonJones (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a thread on making your own reflectors similar to the Sunblaster style, but I can't find it.

Will some on please direct me to it? 

I was pretty sure it was in the DIY forum but I can't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2009)

Check your display settings :aok:


----------



## Tater (Nov 2, 2009)

Or look in my signature  BAM!


----------



## DonJones (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you to both pcduck and Tater.  I couldn't remember who had started it so I couldn't look in Tater's signature. And pcduck's advice opened up a whole different list of threads.  

I have question for pcduck, "Do the display settings also limit the results of a search to whatever time period your display settings are set at or does the search over ride the display settings?"


Thanks again guys and Tater, I wish they would make your thread a stick because so many questions about reflectors and hoods can be found just by reading it. 

I'm using rectangluler vertical commercial lighting reflectors and am very impressed by their performance.  I'm trying to design a hood that I could install around the outside of them and use the ducting to cool them.  As it is they allow the heat to escape up past the bulb and socket resulting in much less heat on the plants, but of course just as much heat gets into the room.  also the reflectors themselves are much cooler but they are also made out of that very high polish or silvered aluminum so maybe that helps keep the reflector itself cool.


----------



## Tater (Nov 3, 2009)

Best of luck,  if you have any questions just put it in the thread or pm me and I'll do my best to answer them.  You have to understand that I'm a pipeliner though and rarely get to my computer because I spend most of my time in the bush haha.  Maybe I will get an aircard for xmas though and have internet access on the road .


----------

